# Mexican Driver's Licenses in Mexico & U.S.



## Vortexijah

My U.S. driver's license has expired. My wife and I are planning on taking a vacation to the U.S. It occurred to me that I need a driver's license pronto. 

If I have a valid Mexican Driver's License, will this be accepted in the United States, by law enforcement, etc.?

I no longer have an address in the United States, so that seems to preclude my obtaining a United States driving license. 

Where in D.F. do I go to obtain my Mexican Driver's License (I do plan on driving in Mexico, too)! Please share with me the exact address. Also, 


What documents do I need to bring?
How much money does it cost, and what forms of payment are accepted (cash only?)?
Do I need to bring a photo, and must it be certain dimensions, as I needed for my FM-2?
What days/times is the office open?
Is it okay that I no longer have a valid United States driver's license? Or will I need to present some addition form or take some test?

Thanks.
Vortexijah


----------



## TundraGreen

Vortexijah said:


> My U.S. driver's license has expired. My wife and I are planning on taking a vacation to the U.S. It occurred to me that I need a driver's license pronto.
> 
> If I have a valid Mexican Driver's License, will this be accepted in the United States, by law enforcement, etc.?
> 
> I no longer have an address in the United States, so that seems to preclude my obtaining a United States driving license.
> 
> Where in D.F. do I go to obtain my Mexican Driver's License (I do plan on driving in Mexico, too)! Please share with me the exact address. Also,
> 
> 
> What documents do I need to bring?
> How much money does it cost, and what forms of payment are accepted (cash only?)?
> Do I need to bring a photo, and must it be certain dimensions, as I needed for my FM-2?
> What days/times is the office open?
> Is it okay that I no longer have a valid United States driver's license? Or will I need to present some addition form or take some test?
> 
> Thanks.
> Vortexijah


From google: This web site appears to have a list of addresses:
[email protected] al Portal de la Secretaría de Transportes y Vialidad del Gobierno del Distrito Federal

I would start by visiting one of the offices. It does appear that you need a no inmigrante or inmigrante visa, they won't give one to someone on a tourist permit. So you are okay on that score. Previously,I have seen that a written test that was required, but the sites I found just now didn't mention it.


----------



## circle110

A written test isn't required in DF, it's only required in some states.


----------



## TundraGreen

circle110 said:


> A written test isn't required in DF, it's only required in some states.


That makes sense. I think last time I looked at the requirements in Jalisco where I live.


----------



## maesonna

Here are the requirements for a DF driver’s license.

You will need the proof of payment form. You can get it at an internet café; tell them it’s for a driver’s licence (_licencia de conducir_) and they will know how to fill it out to generate and print out the completed form that you take to a bank and pay.

Then take the proof of payment, your passport and visa card, and proof of address*, along with copies of each one, to a license office.

*proof of address: telephone bill, municipal tax bill (these don’t have to be in your name), or bank statement showing your address. The proof of address must be recent (issued within the last 3 months). 

As for where to go, be warned that the website showing the list of license offices may not be up to date, and you may have to visit more than one of those locations until you find an office that is currently issuing licenses.


----------



## maesonna

I forgot to mention above; according to the website, it’s 438 MXN. Since you’re paying at the bank, cash is the most practical way to do it. Generating and printing the form at an internet café shouldn’t cost more than about 20 pesos, I would guess, perhaps less.

In theory, you shouldn’t have to present your expired US driver’s license—since proving that you can drive isn’t one of the requirements for a DF driver’s license—but you never know.


----------

